# Rummynose Tetras dropping one by one



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

I have 6 rummynose tetras in a 20 gallon long tank and have had them for about 2 years now with no problems. The tank had both an Eheim 2213 and a HOB filter on it up until 3 days ago, when I removed the 2213 to use on a different tank. A day later, one of the rummynose tetras showed up dead. Today, another one is very near death. It is struggling to swim around upside down and floats to the surface often. There are no visible symptoms other than being stuck upside down and a slight loss of color. The remaining 4 tetras seem fine. They are not breathing heavily or behaving strangely. I tested the pH, which is a normal 7.2, and the nitrates are 10ppm.

Whatever is happening, I'm thinking it's related to me removing the 2213, but the tank parameters haven't changed drastically. Any ideas what this could be? I just don't want to wake up tomorrow with another one having bit the dust.


----------



## ferris89 (Jul 31, 2008)

I had a similar problem with tetras... had them for a couple of years, then I had ordered 3 lemon tetras to add to the shoal and bam day by day i had at least 1 or 2 tetras dead every day for a week and a half until all 3 lemons were dead, then all 7 of my other tetra dropped dead... the weirdest thing. all the other fish were healthier than anything!


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah I'm wondering if maybe they've just reached the end of their natural life and are getting old? What is the lifespan for a tetra?


----------



## Tsi_User (Jul 26, 2008)

For rummynos I've heard anywhere between 3-6 years is considered a normal lifespan.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

i had some for 5-6 yrs, maybe longer


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Many of mine are 5+ years old too. It doesn't really seem like removing the Eheim should have caused the problem, but I can't think of another solution either....


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

When you say tank parameters "haven't changed drastically" what does that mean? What HAS changed?

IME tetras can live a very, very long time in a stable tank, but they can be VERY sensitive to changes- especially in water parameter changes. Temperature, ammonia, nitrite, and hardness fluctuations especially will take a toll.


----------

